# E-On warm home benefit



## Lauras87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone (who's with e-on) get a letter yesterday or today about applying for warm home discount scheme?

Ie you get ?135 towards your electric bills (it's a government scheme apparently)

I spoke to eon as I don't think I'm entitled but due to having diabetes I qualify  I do feel honoured Mr Cameron & Mr Clegg.......

Anyone else think this is money for old rope?


----------



## Caroline (Oct 15, 2013)

worth a try and I'll find out who our providor is


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Caroline said:


> worth a try and I'll find out who our providor is



caroline, the following suppliers offer it but i believe you can apply direct to the government for it

Atlantic    
British Gas    
EDF Energy    
E.ON    
Equipower (Ebico)    
Equigas (Ebico)    
First Utility    
Manweb - see ScottishPower    
M&S Energy    
npower    
Sainsbury?s Energy    
Scottish Gas - see British Gas    
Scottish Hydro    
ScottishPower    
Southern Electric    
SSE     
SWALEC    
Utility Warehouse


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 15, 2013)

I done a general search on google which took me to the main website and it seems that quite a lot of energy suppliers do the discount.

No mention of diabetes with my provider though, you need to be of pensionable age and/or claiming a specific benefit like income support, incapacity etc....

My bills are OK though, what we use in the winter is paid for with savings from summer........


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 15, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I done a general search on google which took me to the main website and it seems that quite a lot of energy suppliers do the discount.
> 
> No mention of diabetes with my provider though, you need to be of pensionable age and/or claiming a specific benefit like income support, incapacity etc....
> 
> My bills are OK though, what we use in the winter is paid for with savings from summer........



i checked NRB with eon (in my usual manner) i said i dont get benefits & work full time so dont see how & the lad said as i have a medical exemption certificate, i can apply for it (can try it for the cost of a pre post envolope)


----------



## Caroline (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Laura, still worth a look, you don't ask you don't get


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 15, 2013)

Its worth a go......

My suppliers application is all about received benefit, so it looks to me as unavoidable.......

Think the eon one is the same......


----------



## Royston46 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Anyone (who's with e-on) get a letter yesterday or today about applying for warm home discount scheme?
> 
> Ie you get ?135 towards your electric bills (it's a government scheme apparently)
> 
> ...



This is only applicable under certain criteria eg age, income etc


----------



## Casper (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm with Scottish Power - went to their page and I may qualify under the 'broader' range of accepted people.  Mainly to do with income, and receiving free NHS prescriptions.

So I have applied! You never know!

Thanks Laura


----------



## Old Holborn (Oct 15, 2013)

Is it that time of the year already !!!!


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 15, 2013)

It looks like if you have a Medical Exemption Certificate (MEDEX) which all type 1 diabetics have you get the discount!
I have contacted e-on who are my supplier and asked them for more details. Let you know how I get on.

Yes Thanks Laura!


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 15, 2013)

Can someone please tell me how to go about claiming for the discount, please.


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 15, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> Can someone please tell me how to go about claiming for the discount, please.



Hi spiritfree, if you are with some of the suppliers mentioned on the previous page, ring them & see how they want you to go about it.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Lauras87. Iwill be speaking to them tomorrow.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 16, 2013)

No joy for me with Scottish Hydro.....there needs to be some kind of benefit coming in.....


----------



## topcat123 (Oct 16, 2013)

is it for type 1 or can type 2 can apply for it as well


----------



## KateR (Oct 16, 2013)

As I get DLA I thought I'd have a go and applied online. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jan 25, 2014)

YES got mine today well worth claiming.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2014)

I got as far as looking at the form.  I don't claim any benefits, so it's quite clear I don't qualify.


----------



## KateR (Jan 25, 2014)

KateR said:


> As I get DLA I thought I'd have a go and applied online. I'll let you know what happens.



I gave it a try but I don't qualify as I only receive DLA and no pensions credit. Shame.


----------



## JohnCo (Jan 26, 2014)

Just a mention that if you qualify for `winter fuel payment`(over 60 YOA), you will not get the `warm home discount` even if you are a diabetic!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 26, 2014)

JohnCo said:


> Just a mention that if you qualify for `winter fuel payment`(over 60 YOA), you will not get the `warm home discount` even if you are a diabetic!!



I don't think that's correct John. 
https://www.gov.uk/the-warm-home-discount-scheme  People who need to claim should look at the link and follow others as indicated.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 26, 2014)

JohnCo said:


> Just a mention that if you qualify for `winter fuel payment`(over 60 YOA), you will not get the `warm home discount` even if you are a diabetic!!



Depends which supplier you are with.
British Gas will consider you if your annual income is less than ?16,190. and the account holder is living with a mental, or physical disability or an illness or there is an element of vulnerability in the home.
http://www.britishgas.co.uk/warmhomediscountscheme

I know several people who are over 62 with diabetes who have managed to claim this from British Gas because of their annual income and the winter fuel payment makes no difference.  They meet the criteria imposed by British Gas.

They also consider people with children under 5 with the same threshold of annual income.


----------



## Lauras87 (Feb 7, 2014)

energy suppliers are letting people know before March when the payment kicks in if they have qualified.

i've been informed that i have qualified for this payment


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2014)

Lauras87 said:


> energy suppliers are letting people know before March when the payment kicks in if they have qualified.
> 
> i've been informed that i have qualified for this payment



I think you will find most have already been paid.


----------

